

Why Humor at Work Can Boost Productivity, Sales & Morale - ardalzn
http://citizentekk.com/2013/11/13/humor-at-work-boosts-productivity-sales-and-morale/

======
lakwn
Once again, people's productivity is not linked with their salary. There are
better ways to encourage them to increase the quality of their output, while
making them happier.

